# 1964 gto trunk color



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have my 64 getting ready to paint went to meccum yesterday saw a 64 the trunk was the same color as car is this correct


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe that is correct, do not think they used the splatter paint until 66'


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Correct. the '64 was the only year that used body color for the inside of the trunk. In '65, they went to spatter paint. A lot of '64's have been restored incorrectly with spatter painted trunks.


----------

